# Realtree Farms



## head buster

I heard the other day after talking to some buddies about the recent episode with Bill giving a tour of the farm that Realtree farms is 9000 acres fenced in!!! When they told me this I was dissapointed!!! Now I've wondered why you never see any of the deer in the GON mag. or entered in the truck buck. The deer of Tylers last year was a monster scoring 163. You never hear about any of the deer they kill off of the farm unless you see it on a video.


----------



## Luke0927

Imagine who would be poaching it if they didn't......


----------



## GAGE

I missed the first few minutes of that episode and was wondering how many acres it was.    It was quite a spread regardless!


----------



## dominantpredator

I wished I owned 9000 acres ...... fenced or not. Has anyone here ever had someone else poaching your property. It is not fun to walk out into your field and find dead bucks (only two year olds) that you have let walk numerous times. We have also found arrows that were shot 80-100 yards from the road. It doesn't do well in our hay we cut. I would never hunt 200 acres in a fence; but 9000 acres is a no brainer. Sounds like some people on here have never been robbed of their 'Growing bigger deer' efforts. In Illinois you can be charged with a felony for illegal harvest of a whitetail.....maybe it should be that way here too. What say you?


----------



## pacecars

It would be foolish to not fence in the property after you spend all that money to grow big bucks. I don't think the fences are to keep the deer in but to keep the inferior deer out and to keep unwanted people out. As you said there is a big difference in a 200 acre enclosure and a 9000 acre spread.


----------



## BlackSmoke

pacecars said:


> It would be foolish to not fence in the property after you spend all that money to grow big bucks. I don't think the fences are to keep the deer in but to keep the inferior deer out and to keep unwanted people out. As you said there is a big difference in a 200 acre enclosure and a 9000 acre spread.



VERY well said


----------



## JoeKnowsBows

op2:
Lets get ready to rumble


----------



## tinytim

I guess if I was able to afford 9000 acres, I could afford a fence.  Since I saw the entire clip on tv I would have to assume that he was trying to keep inferer deer out.

Bill also would probably have some trouble with some kind of poaching if he did not fence it. * Now how high is the fence?*


----------



## vol man

9000 acres of land is approximately 79,200 linear feet of boundary line to fence.  Even a conservative estimate of $6 per foot of fence installed is a half a million dollar fence.  WOW!

for what it is worth - i don't consider 9000 fenced in to be a deer farm.  i think that is still 'fair chase'


----------



## BlackSmoke

Half a million....more like a couple million for a job that big. Not to mention the cost of clearing 40' right of ways on either side of the fence and general maintenance


----------



## Hunter Haven

I watched the episode. I do not recall it saying how much land Realtree Farms consist of. The buck Tyler killed that scored 160" wasn't harvested in Georgia, it was killed in South Texas. i could be wrong, but I do not believe that Realtree Farms is completely closed in with high fence


----------



## GA DAWG

Looks like ol Bill would let me come coon hunt that...I bet its loaded with em!


----------



## Phillip Thurmond

Shoot 9,000 acres fenced in WOW!  I think I could deal with that.  If I'm not mistaken Tyler did shoot a big buck off the property with a muzzleloader.  It was huge.  Never did hear how large or if it was fenced but If it were my land and I were he I would fence it.  Shoot and if he ever invited me to come hunt there I would go in a heart beat!  Fence or no Fence!


----------



## OkieHunter

It is just killin not hunting, it's only hunting when it is fair chase


----------



## doublelungdriller

If i had 9000 acres i would fence it in also. And in my book it would be fair chase hunting. Sitting in the middle of 9,000 acres waiting on a nice deer is not killing it's hunting!


----------



## dapper dan

I wonder how much Bill and the guys really hunt it. They probably use it alot more for all their friends and bussiness partners. They pretty much had motel rooms there. I wonder how much time the realtree guys spend in offices and production rooms and checking on product development verses actually hunting.


----------



## bh4mr1ck

Their 9000 acres must be in Texas. In GA, at least in Harris County, they only own right at 2000 acres, and alot of it is split up. They have dropped a chunk of change on this land though!!

check it here ---> http://qpublic.net/ga/harris/

Search for Realtree Enterprises.


----------



## aa07512

*I can tell you*

first hand its not 9k acres, they have access to 9k acres in ga and al that they hunt... "Realtree Farms" is only about 700 acres......and it not fenced in..... There is a gate at the driveway but its not fenced in.. .Its all fair chase... Tyler did kill a 167 I think it was out there last year or the year before.  It was with a rifle.. .I have seen two that he has taken there that were very good deer.....


----------



## SELFBOW

it would cost about 1.35 million to fence it in. I had a guy in Texas tell me he spent $300,000 to fence in 2,000 acres so do the math.


----------



## SwitchbackXThunter

I heard realtree farms was in alabama... not georgia. I could be wrong but this is what I heard.


----------



## threadfin-nole

2 places they are known to have access to . One is in GA and the other is in Alabama. The property they hunt in GA is owned by Realtree and is off of Hopewell Church road near Piedmont outside of Pine Mountain in Harris County. It borders property owned by Jeff Foxworthy aka "Beloved LLC". This property also borders property owned by Dan Amos (AFLAC) aka SOMA LLC (Amos spelled backwards). Huge deer on all those properties. They also used to have access to property known as Rocky Branch. 

The Alabama property is not owned by Bill or Realtree. It is actually called "Circle N Ranch" and is owned by Mr Newman hence the circle "N" . Bill has just leased it for many many yrs. Last I heard Bill had Turkey rights only. I deer hunted the Alabama property once last year with a friend.

I'm sure they have other property in AL and GA but these are the only 2 I know of.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## brittonl

Hey, I co-own thousands of acres all over the state of Georgia with Bill that I hunt on. Only cost me about $20 this year to hunt it ....... plus some! See you there too!

Do not think Bill ever hunts the properties though!


----------



## Silent Assassin

Alot of the Rocky Branch tract is owned by Fox.  It is around 2600 acres and he has some very serious pigs on that place.  Fair chase also.


----------



## aa07512

*nole*

What nole said about the ga and al prop is 100 percent corret..


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

vol man said:


> 9000 acres of land is approximately 79,200 linear feet of boundary line to fence.  Even a conservative estimate of $6 per foot of fence installed is a half a million dollar fence.  WOW!
> 
> for what it is worth - i don't consider 9000 fenced in to be a deer farm.  i think that is still 'fair chase'



exactly!!  how does a fence help you to hem a mature buck down to 30 yards???Believe it or not there is no telling how much money people that have fences up have invested in thier deer heard. i look at a fence a protection of their investment. i am not supporting high fences, but i know if i had that much money tied up in something, i would do what i could to protect it.


----------



## Jim Thompson

well its 100% their right as a private landowner to fence it, but I wouldnt hunt it...not that they would miss me or anything

no reason to fence a property...dont believe me?  go to the midwest sometime and see what can be done without fences


----------



## hummdaddy

I Have Seen Deer Jump The High Fence Around Albany , Ga 's Marine Base  , So Would Think You Would Have To Have Really High Fences ... Made To Keep People Out , Not Keep Animals In


----------



## Smokepoler

Along with this and the other thread posted about Bill Jordon and the Realtree boys, I respect Bill and like the bunch that he has put together. The only crtique I can offer is don't try to present Tyler as a "Pro Hunter". I understand and appreciate the fact that Bill has raised him up to hunt and is proud of his kid, and wants to incorporate him in the family business, but if Tyler is pushed to the level of being a seasoned, hard earned Trophy hunter, it is kinda offensive to an older hunter. I would suggest that he remain focused on the fact that Tyler is young, and gear his hunting segments toward getting the youth interested. This may be what Bill has in mind, but it I believe it should be presented a little more in this manner. Wiht all this being said, I enjoy the show.


----------



## CCROLAND

*Fair Chase*

Grand Bay Wma Is Not 9000 Acres But It Has A High Fence Around It. It Is There To Keep People Out During The Week. I Can Promise You This, It Is Fair Chase. With 100 Hunters Out There At A Time It Is Still Fair Chase. I Would Fence It In A Heart Beat. There Are Too Many Idiots Out There Going To Try And Shoot A Deer You Have Been Letting Walk For Years.


----------



## Handgunner

I can't blame the man for fencing it in.... he'd have to pay tens of thousands a year in court costs alone trying to keep folks off it and prosecuting them.

9000 acres is a huge chunk of land.....

Those that think "it's still a pen".  

I'd like to drop you off in the middle of it...... call me when you corner a buck and drop him...


----------



## JerkBait

Handgunner said:


> call me when you corner a buck and drop him...









Jim Thompson said:


> well its 100% their right as a private landowner to fence it, but I wouldnt hunt it...not that they would miss me or anything
> 
> no reason to fence a property...dont believe me?  go to the midwest sometime and see what can be done without fences



arent the farm animals you hunt in fences


----------



## alphachief

Smokepoler said:


> Along with this and the other thread posted about Bill Jordon and the Realtree boys, I respect Bill and like the bunch that he has put together. The only crtique I can offer is don't try to present Tyler as a "Pro Hunter". I understand and appreciate the fact that Bill has raised him up to hunt and is proud of his kid, and wants to incorporate him in the family business, but if Tyler is pushed to the level of being a seasoned, hard earned Trophy hunter, it is kinda offensive to an older hunter. I would suggest that he remain focused on the fact that Tyler is young, and gear his hunting segments toward getting the youth interested. This may be what Bill has in mind, but it I believe it should be presented a little more in this manner. Wiht all this being said, I enjoy the show.



I think the transition from Novice to Experienced to Trophy Hunter is not so much age based...but experienced based.  This kid has probably already killed more deer than most will in their entire lives.  I'm sure he's well beyond the point of just wanting to go out and shoot any ole deer.  Technically speaking...if he's only hunting "trophy" deer...he's technically a "trophy hunter".
 And what is a Pro-Hunter?  It's just someone who makes money...one way or another...off of hunting.  If that's the definition...I'd have to say, this kid was born a Pro-Hunter.


----------



## Jim Thompson

JerkBait said:


> arent the farm animals you hunt in fences




no.  the rams I killed were all free ranging in TX.  also a handful of free ranging exotics there, but not many.  the sheep were plentiful.

but I did make a decision to hunt axis deer in FL and yes it was in a fence.  wont do it again.  with a bow in hand it would have been challenging because of how wary these creatures are, but with a ML in hand the only challenge was literally sitting on scope for about 45 minutes trying to make sure I didnt lose the animal in the herd of 300 or more that was in front of me.  for the most part (I know there are some small exceptions, like where we hunt in TX) this is the only way to hunt trophy axis deer or a bunch of the exotics.

whitetails of course would not be herded that way, but whitetails can be hunted without the fence all across the country and they get JUST as big without the fence, so in the long run the only reason to fence a whitetail property is to stock it with better genes than whats already there or to try and control the herd more than you can do without the fence.

again its their right but I wont do it


----------

